# hard times



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello hope everyone is well. It seems like any more you here about a lot of people going through hard times. With the economy being the way it is jobs are hard to come by. I'm a taxidermist for a living and I myself am having a rough time so I am doing big sales on my taxidermy to try and get us by. You can pm me if you have any questions. Thank you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that CH243 its not fantastic over here in England! Keep your chin up and all the best with that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Like Matt says CH you are not alone. I hope things improve for you. Post up some pics of your past work or things you have to sell to get people interested.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have tryied in the past to post pix but have never been successful for some reason. I Have the link to my website at the bottom in the signature panel any help would be great


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice work man! Where in the state are you located? If i hear of someone looking to mount a bird ill send them your way. By the way what are you getting for like a coyote shoulder mount? I still have a very huge dog in the freezer, id like to do something with some day, but im still looking at 2 pretty good bills coming up soon from the taxidermist.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot I'm in clever which is about 20 min south west of springfield and for a yote shoulder it would be 175 for a closed mouth and 250 for a open mouth.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I know exactly where Clever is. Im in the Springfield area almost everyday! Ill stop by sometime and maybe pick some cards up if you have any! Good Luck man I hope it gets better for ya! I will consider the yote mount! Thank You


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

That sounds great.I'm hoping it starts to turn around. If your in this area a lot maybe we can go calling this fall


----------

